# صناعة السيراميك



## mohanadport (28 يوليو 2011)

أريد مساعدتكم في بحث متكامل عن صناعة السيراميك


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا بضم صوتي لصوتك وبنتمنى ممن لديه الاطلاع الافادة
وجزاكم الله خير


----------

